# TGS help!



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

So today I have gone to my notifications on here and 

I have not gotten any even 
though I should have and 

I’ve re-download the app but it’s still not working so dose

any one know what to do


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

And I use the app


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I don't get notifications either


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I’ve never gotten them but when I go to the Notification 
Tab they usually pop up but now they don’t


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yeah my last one in there was from June 17th weird!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

That strange


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Right! Idk what's going on I use the app as well


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m on the app and I haven’t been receiving any notifications on it since June 17. Normally I just hop on the website to see if any important notifications popped up and then go back to the app.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I use the website and sometimes I get notifications and sometimes I don't. So if I miss some of your all's responses sorry. I try to scroll through known threads but cone next week when we go back to work I may be missing more without the notifications working. It's not only you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You only get notifications if you are on the website. The app doesn't give any notifications.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> You only get notifications if you are on the website. The app doesn't give any notifications.


The website doesn't always give notifications. I have seen when scrolling threads I am active on with new comments but no notice sent. But I got this notification.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> You only get notifications if you are on the website. The app doesn't give any notifications.


How do you look at the notifications on the website.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm always on the app. No idea.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

The Goat said:


> How do you look at the notifications on the website.


Top right hand corner (or at least on my phone as don't have internet at home) where it has the square picture you use, click pic and see if alerts have a number next to it.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Thank you so much


----------

